# 100 Gal Propane Tank RF Build



## moblues (Oct 22, 2014)

Hello fellow Que lovers!

A few weeks back I purchased a trailer with a semi-built smoker on it. Here are some pics:

View media item 343039      













bbq2.jpg



__ moblues
__ Sep 25, 2014


















IMG_0969.JPG



__ moblues
__ Oct 22, 2014





   













IMG_0972.JPG



__ moblues
__ Oct 22, 2014






What i plan on doing is converting it from direct flow to reverse flow. The Diameter of the tank is 29" and for some reason the guy who built this thing cut the bottom of the door opening at 14.5" off the bottom. In doing so i feel he limited my potential cooking area to only half of the tank (if that makes any sense).

I was wondering if you guys think it is possible or practical for me to utilize this lost space by adding a third cooking rack between the rf plate and Main grate. This would leave a distance of  3" between the top of the rf plate and the top of the cooking surface. Is that sufficient?

The measurements i came up with seem like they will work to me but id like to have the opinion of the collective meat smokers.

I have made a few amateur CAD drawings of my proposed layout. 













Screenshot (8).png



__ moblues
__ Oct 22, 2014





    













Screenshot (11).png



__ moblues
__ Oct 22, 2014






The top of the RF plate will be at 7.5" off the bottom of the tank.

9.5" off the bottom will sit the Bottom Cooking Grate.  Top of cooking surface will be 3" off of the RF plate.

14.5" off the bottom will be the bottom of the main grate (since that is where the door is cut)

23.5" off the bottom will be the top rack. That would only leave me 4.5" from the cooking surface to the top of the cook chamber at the apex. Is that enough?

Should i lower my top rack by an inch? That would leave the distance from main grate to top grate at 7" 

Is 7" enough height to accommodate some big butts? I will also make all of the grates removable (somehow) as id like to be able to do a whole hog as well.

Sorry if my newbie ramblings don't make any sense.

Any input or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!!

- Mike


----------



## gary s (Oct 23, 2014)

I would defiantly make the rack slide out. That way if you do have something that is too tall you can remove the top rack.

Sometimes and inch makes  a big difference

Gary


----------



## moblues (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey Guys,

Its been a while since i have posted. I figured i would give ya an update on my rig!

So It used to look like this when i bought it:

View media item 343039












IMG_0972.JPG



__ moblues
__ Oct 22, 2014






Now here is how it looks today:













20150131_161114.jpg



__ moblues
__ Apr 1, 2015


















20150201_133002.jpg



__ moblues
__ Apr 1, 2015


















010.jpg



__ moblues
__ Apr 1, 2015


















MM&S BBQ TRAILER.jpg



__ moblues
__ Apr 1, 2015






Let me know what you guys think!!


----------

